# Top ten most powerful navies in the world



## Jank (Nov 1, 2007)

Double post. Sorry.


----------



## Jank (Nov 1, 2007)

Seriously guys. I am particularly curious where the European countries would rank if in the top ten.


----------



## plan_D (Nov 2, 2007)

1. U.S.A
2. Rest of the World


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Nov 2, 2007)

The top and most powerful is certainly the US Navy. I think the Royal Navy still follows in at 2nd but from what I have read its readiness and the conditions of her ships is declining.


----------



## plan_D (Nov 2, 2007)

The status of the Royal Navy ships are good; the main problem now is that it's too damn small.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Nov 2, 2007)

I remember reading somewhere that the Royal Navy Carriers were in pretty bad shape and unless something was done they would not be sea worthy anymore. 

Is there any truth to that?


----------



## plan_D (Nov 2, 2007)

No, I have never heard that. The carriers are being replaced in the near future, so we'll still only have two - but these new ones will be bigger (still runts compared to the USN carriers.) and the old ones are being sold off...I believe.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Nov 2, 2007)

I thought the Royal Navy was having a Super Carrier built with angled deck and all.


----------



## Aggie08 (Nov 2, 2007)

I thought that was the French. What will the Royal Navy do to replace those Harriers?


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 2, 2007)

They were going to buy the F-35.

Here are the new carriers: Queen Elizabeth class aircraft carrier - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

There is no question that the US is number one. I would say the British are second with probably the French third.


----------



## david johnson (Nov 2, 2007)

not jokng as i did last time, no particualr order other than #1 is where it should be-

usa
china 
russia
gb
france
india
australia
?
?
?


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Nov 2, 2007)

I dont know if I could rank China that high. There fleet is an aging fleet and they have no amphibious capability.+


----------



## mkloby (Nov 2, 2007)

Aggie08 said:


> I thought that was the French. What will the Royal Navy do to replace those Harriers?



Harriers will still be in service for quite a while. Even after the F-35's introduction, it will take time to transition all the squadrons - in both the US and the UK.

I just read an article about RAF Squadron Leader Michael "Hoof" Proudfoot. He was sent to the US to train the USMC on the AV-8A back in '74. He seems to have been quite a character, and used to jokingly refer to the Marines as "colonials." 

Sadly, he was killed flying a P-38 at an airshow in Duxford when the aircraft suffered a flight control malfunction in 1996.


----------



## ccheese (Nov 2, 2007)

mkloby said:


> I just read an article about RAF Squadron Leader Michael "Hoof" Proudfoot. He was sent to the US to train the USMC on the AV-8A back in '74. He seems to have been quite a character, and used to jokingly refer to the Marines as "colonials."
> 
> Sadly, he was killed flying a P-38 at an airshow in Duxford when the aircraft suffered a flight control malfunction in 1996.



I have a video clip of that P-38 augering in. The aircraft does a roll and
just flies into the ground. Sad.....

Charles


----------



## david johnson (Nov 2, 2007)

DerAdlerIstGelandet said:


> I dont know if I could rank China that high. There fleet is an aging fleet and they have no amphibious capability.+



'no particular order other than #1 is where it should be'

remember, i qualified my answer...no order except us as #1.

dj


----------



## ccheese (Nov 2, 2007)

You guys can say all you want to about Her Majesty's Royal Navy. I've
sailed with them. THEY ARE SEAMEN ! I've seen them refuel, under way,
in weather that other navy's would be sitting in port, waiting for the weather
to clear. 

However, I would place them in the number two spot..... The Russians ain't
bad either.....

Charles


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Nov 2, 2007)

david johnson said:


> 'no particualr order other than #1 is where it should be'
> 
> remember, i quaified my answer...no order except us as #1.
> 
> dj



Ooops sorry about that!


----------



## david johnson (Nov 2, 2007)

thangz iz cool....


----------



## BattleshipNightZ (Aug 10, 2016)

Before World War Two: it was the Royal Navy.
At the start of World War Two / during World War One: the Royal Navy taught/showed the US Navy.
During and after World War Two: it's the US Navy. They earned this right the hard way: in the Pacific!


----------



## parsifal (Aug 11, 2016)

*The top five navies of the world

United States*

First place on the list is no surprise: the United States Navy. The U.S. Navy has the most ships by far of any navy worldwide. It also has the greatest diversity of missions and the largest area of responsibility.

No other navy has the global reach of the U.S. Navy, which regularly operates in the Pacific, Atlantic and Indian Oceans, as well as the Mediterranean, Persian Gulf and the Horn of Africa. The U.S. Navy also forward deploys ships to Japan, Europe and the Persian Gulf.

The U.S. Navy has 288 battle force ships, of which typically a third are underway at any given time. The U.S. Navy has 10 aircraft carriers, nine amphibious assault ships, 22 cruisers, 62 destroyers, 17 frigates and 72 submarines. In addition to ships, the U.S. Navy has 3,700 aircraft, making it the second largest air force in the world. At 323,000 active and 109,000 personnel, it is also the largest navy in terms of manpower.

What makes the U.S. Navy stand out the most is its 10 aircraft carriers—more than the rest of the world put together. Not only are there more of them, they’re also much bigger: a single Nimitz class can carry twice as many planes (72) as the next largest foreign carrier. Unlike the air wings of other countries, which typically concentrate on fighters, a typical U.S. carrier air wing is a balanced package capable of air superiority, strike, reconnaissance, anti-submarine warfare and humanitarian assistance/disaster relief missions.

The U.S. Navy’s 31 amphibious ships make it the largest “gator” fleet in the world, capable of transporting and landing on hostile beaches. The nine amphibious assault ships of the _Tarawa_ and _Wasp_ classes can carry helicopters to ferry troops or act as miniature aircraft carriers, equipped with AV-8B Harrier attack jets and soon F-35B fighter-bombers.

The U.S. Navy has 54 nuclear attack submarines, a mix of the _Los Angeles_, _Seawolf_, and _Virginia_ classes. The U.S. Navy is also responsible for the United States’ strategic nuclear deterrent at sea, with 14 _Ohio_-class ballistic missile submarines equipped with a total of 336 Trident nuclear missiles. The USN also has four _Ohio_-class submarines stripped of nuclear missiles and modified to carry 154 Tomahawk land attack missiles.

The U.S. Navy has the additional roles of ballistic missile defense, space operations and humanitarian assistance/disaster relief. As of October 2013, 29 cruisers and destroyers were capable of intercepting ballistic missiles, with several forward deployed to Europe and Japan. It also monitors space in support of U.S. military forces, tracking the satellites of potential adversaries. Finally, the U.S. Navy’s existing aircraft carriers and amphibious vessels, plus the dedicated hospital ships USNS Mercy and USNS _Comfort_, constitute a disaster relief capability that has been deployed in recent years to Indonesia, Haiti, Japan and the Philippines.

*China*

The People’s Liberation Army Navy (PLAN) has come a long way in the last 25 years. The spectacular growth of the Chinese economy, which fueled a tenfold defense-budget increase since 1989, has funded a modern navy. From a green-water navy consisting of obsolete destroyers and fast attack boats, the PLAN has grown into a true blue-water fleet.

The PLAN currently has one aircraft carrier, three amphibious transports, 25 destroyers, 42 frigates, eight nuclear attack submarines and approximately 50 conventional attack submarines. The PLAN is manned by 133,000 personnel, including the Chinese Marine Corps, which consists of two brigades of 6,000 marines each.

The People’s Liberation Army Navy Air Force provides fixed-wing aircraft and helicopters for China’s new aircraft carrier, helicopters for surface ships, and shore-based fighter, attack and patrol aircraft. The PLANAF has 650 aircraft, including J-15 carrier-based fighters, J-10 multirole fighters, Y-8 maritime a/c, and Z-9 ASW aircraft.

China’s first aircraft carrier, the Liaoning, deserves special attention. It was commissioned into service in 2012. Originally built for the Soviet Navy, after the end of the Cold War, Liaoning's unfinished hull languished in a Ukrainian shipyard. Purchased by a PLA front company, the ship was towed back to China where it spent nearly a decade being refitted. Liaoning is expected to function as a training carrier as China grows accustomed to the complex world of carrier operations. They are advancing their knowledge in this field at a geometric rate apparently 

The People’s Liberation Army Navy is well into the process of modernizing its amphibious capability, having commissioned three Type 071 amphibious Lift vessels . Each Type 071 LPD can carry from 500 to 800 Chinese marines and 15 to 18 vehicles, and can get troops ashore via hovercraft patterned on the American LCAC and Z-8 medium transport helicopters. China is also reportedly planning on building amphibious assault ships with full-length flight decks along the lines of the American Wasp class. A total of six Type 071s and six of the new amphibious assault ships are rumored to be planned.

China’s submarine force is a decidedly mixed bag, with up to 60 submarines of varying quality. The core of the force consists of three _Shang_-class nuclear attack submarines, nine Yuan, 14 Song and 10 Improved Kilo submarines imported from Russia. China’s ballistic-missile submarine fleet is made up of three Jin class missile subs with a fourth (and possibly fifth) under construction. It is thought the South China Sea will eventually be used as a bastion for China’s sea-based nuclear deterrent.

The PLAN continues to grow and learn. At least two more aircraft carriers are under construction, and China’s carriers could eventually number up to five. In addition to carrier operations, the PLAN is also learning how to conduct extended voyages through its contribution to the international antipiracy effort off the Horn of Africa. China has sent 17 sizable TFs to the region, rotating in ships and crews to learn long-distance ship-handling skills.

Reactions: Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## parsifal (Aug 11, 2016)

*The top Five Navies of the world (cont'd) 

Russia 
*
Third on the list is the Russian Navy. Although traditionally a land power, Russia inherited the bulk of the Soviet Navy at the end of the Cold War. This aging force is at the core of the current Russian Navy, with more ships and fleet-wide improvements slowly being introduced. The Russian Navy has proven useful to show the flag and shore up flagging Russian power worldwide.

The Russian Navy has 79 ships of frigate size and larger, including one aircraft carrier, five cruisers, 13 destroyers, and 52 submarines. With the exception of a handful of attack and cruise missile submarines, virtually all of the Russian Navy’s combatants were built during the Cold War. Underfunded for decades, the Russian Navy faces chronic readiness problems. Large Russian ships such as the carrier Admiral Kuznetzov and the Pac fleets Varyag are frequently accompanied by tugboats on extended voyages. It is unknown how many of the aging ships are actually seaworthy, and of those, how many are combat effective.

Russia also acquired the bulk of the Soviet Union’s amphibious capability. The fleet, a mixture of nearly two dozen Alligator and Ropochka landing ships, was constructed as far back as the 1960s, and is obsolete by modern standards. The purchase of two Mistral class landing helicopter dock ships from France was meant to address that shortcoming, but the deal could be in peril due to Russia’s intervention in Crimea. However, at the present time, the French seem to be holding tru to the agreement.

Like the Soviet Union before it, Russia’s naval strength is in its submarine force. Russia theoretically has 15 nuclear attack submarines, 16 conventionally powered attack submarines, six cruise missile submarines, and nine ballistic missile subs. Although some have been overhauled, nearly all of the submarines are of Cold War vintage and are of unknown readiness. The nine ballistic missile submarines represent Russia’s valuable second-strike nuclear capability and are probably at the highest readiness of any ships in the fleet.

Russia has big plans for its naval forces, but for the most part they remain just that—plans. Russia plans to acquire at least one more aircraft carrier, a new, unnamed class of guided missile destroyers, the Borey II ICBM sub Yasen II nuclear attack submarines, and the Improved Kilo and _Lada_ conventional attack submarines. While the submarines are under construction, the aircraft carrier and destroyers are unfunded and exist only as blueprints.
*
The United Kingdom
*
The Royal Navy at a historic ebb in firepower. Like much of the British Armed Forces, the Royal Navy has seen successive waves of equipment and personnel cuts. The recent retirement of two _Invincible_-class aircraft carriers and the Sea Harriers of the Fleet Air Arm have greatly reduced the Royal Navy’s abilities. Nuclear firepower, as well as future aircraft-carrier plans earn it fourth place on the list. but the british Lion is definitely missing its teeth and claws at the moment

The Royal Navy is the smallest on this list, with only 33,400 personnel on active duty and 2,600 in the reserves. The Royal Navy currently fields three large amphibious assault ships, 19 frigates and destroyers, seven nuclear attack submarines, and four nuclear-powered ballistic-missile submarines. The Royal Navy’s aviation force, the Fleet Air Arm, fields 149 aircraft, primarily helicopters.

The core of the Royal Navy’s surface force is its six Type 45 DDGs . Each destroyer of the _Daring_ class is equipped with an advanced SAMPSON air tracking radar, similar to the SPY-1D radar of the U.S. Navy’s radar Aegis system. Paired with up to 48 Aster surface-to-air missiles, the destroyers can handle a wide spectrum of aerial threats, including ballistic missiles.

The Royal Navy’s submarine force has dwindled to less than a dozen submarines. The force of seven nuclear attack submarines is being upgraded by the introduction of the astute class. Astute and her sister ships carry Spearfish torpedoes and Tomahawk land attack missiles, and are among the most advanced submarines in the world. Four Vanguard class ICBM constitute the U.K.’s nuclear deterrent. Each _Vanguard_ weighs up to 15,900 tons submerged and is equipped with 16 Trident D II long-range ballistic missiles.

The Royal Navy will soon receive a quantum leap in capability with the construction of two new aircraft carriers, HMS_ Queen Elizabeth_ and HMS_ Prince of Wales_. The two carriers, each weighing up to 70,000 tons fully loaded, will be the largest ships ever to sail in the Royal Navy. The carriers will each be capable of embarking up to 36 F-35B fighter-bombers and a number of helicopters.
*
Japan*

The fifth navy on this list is unusual, because technically, it is not really a navy. Japan’s Maritime Self Defense Force (MSDF) is not a military force; its personnel are civil servants, not sailors. Largely under the radar, Japan has built up one of the largest, most-advanced and professionally manned naval forces in the world.

The MSDF has a total of 114 ships and 45,800 personnel. The core of the force is its large fleet of destroyers, designed to keep the sea-lanes to and from Japan from being cut as they were in the Second World War. This fleet of 46 destroyers—more than the British and French navies combined—has been expanded in recent years to accommodate new missions. Since the mid-2000s, the MSDF’s force of Aegis destroyers has been tasked with providing a defense umbrella against North Korean ballistic missiles.

Even more recently, Japan has constructed three so-called DDH helicopter destroyers , each twice as large as the average destroyer with a strong external (and internal) resemblance to aircraft carriers. Indeed, these helicopter destroyers are carriers in all but name, designed to embark helicopters and—possibly in the future—F-35B fighter-bombers.

Japan has a modest, but growing amphibious capability. It has three tank landing ships of 9,000 tons that can move 300 troops and a dozen vehicles off-ship via helicopter and hovercraft. The helicopter destroyers can embark up to a battalion’s worth of marines from the new marine brigade to be based at Nagasaki, transport helicopters to carry them, and transport Apache attack helicopters to give them air support.

Japan’s submarine force is—ship-for-ship—one of the best in the world. There are 16 submarines in the JMSDF, the latest of the Soryu class. Featuring an advanced air independent propulsion system, the _Soryu_ submarines can remain submerged longer than other conventional submarines. The Japanese submarine fleet is young, with submarines retired at the average age of eighteen to twenty years. Japan has recently announced that the fleet would be increased to 22 submarines in response to the growing might of the PLAN

Reactions: Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## gjs238 (Aug 11, 2016)

parsifal said:


> *China*
> 
> The People’s Liberation Army Navy (PLAN) has come a long way in the last 25 years. The spectacular growth of the Chinese economy, which fueled a tenfold defense-budget increase since 1989, has funded a modern navy. From a green-water navy consisting of obsolete destroyers and fast attack boats, the PLAN has grown into a true blue-water fleet.
> 
> ...



Paid for by western off-shored industry.
Are Chinese cell phones really saving us money in the long term?


----------



## parsifal (Aug 11, 2016)

[deleted - too political]

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------

